# real one player



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Just looking for some feedback on the realone media player. Is it any good, come with spyware, will it conflict with windows media player?

Any good or bad comments welcomed. thanks


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Realplayer :down: from this user

Be careful, it does have a tendency to take over your media files

Remove TKBell.exe from start up using mscionfig, (bandwidth thief)
Do not use Real Download, it isn't that much cop, and what ever you do make sure that you say no to virtually everything they offer you or you will have all sorts of trash clogging your system

If I were you, I wouldn't even install it, and I am sure that there are going to be plenty of people who will tell you it's brilliant. I'm not one of them


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

as always thanks putsasolution ....Guess my haunch was right.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by putasolution:_
> *If I were you, I wouldn't even install it, and I am sure that there are going to be plenty of people who will tell you it's brilliant. I'm not one of them *


I have RealPlayer (Basic - Free version) set as my default media player and I wouldn't say it is brilliant but for some reason on my computer the sound quality is better than Windows Media Player.



> _Originally posted by motherboard:_
> *Just looking for some feedback on the realone media player. Is it any good, come with spyware, will it conflict with windows media player?
> 
> Any good or bad comments welcomed. thanks *


I have everything related to Real Player out of my Start-up and there's nothing of it now in my System Tray but when first installed it does pop-up annoying messages every once in a while from some kind of 'Message Center'. It took me a while to learn how to disable 'THAT', and auto-update is best off disabled.

It has no Spyware in the sense of the kind Ad-aware and Spybot find but I did find a reference somewhere about there being something sinister about Real Player's update process, I lost the link before I could go back and read the article.

I use both WMP and Real Player practically everyday, as I said Real Player is my default, but I haven't experienced any conflicts between the two.

As Putasolution alleged to, a lot of people have this almost religious, fanatical dislike of Real Player and maybe it is justified but I still keep it installed and some of Real Players features can't be easily beat.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 20, 2003)

And while were at it with spyware, why don't we disable the 'Supercookie' in Windows Media Player' as referenced in the below link, second section?:

http://www.auditmypc.com/freescan/fixes.htm

Edit: 
In Windows Media Player 9 the box spoken of in the above link is located in WMP under 'Tools>Options>Privacy>Enhanced Content Provider Services' and the box is next to the wording, "Send Unique Player ID To Content Providers". Unchecking this box causes no harm and eliminates the 'Supercookie'.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

I'm also a Real Player fan. You must do the custom install and uncheck everything they offer - then Real is 'putty in your hands'. I have the basic gold version which rips, burns etc. does it all. You can dl the free plugin that offers the high mp3 kbs and record some great music. I believe that Real is a must have because of all of the stuff recorded in that particular media format. If you do a proper install then it's no different than any other program, and it's a lot better than most.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

thanks for the feedback


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I have to agree with CouchMaster.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

ok ...so if i don't like it is there a problem with the uninstall ? Does it come with an uninstaller ?


----------



## Alaska (Jun 20, 2003)

Yes, the free version of Real Player has an uninstaller but how thorough it is I do not know.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

No problems with uninstalling. It does come with an uninstaller.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks everyone . It's always good to get feedback.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello again mobo:

I just installed the old Real Player 8. It worked fine and doesn't have all that spy stuff. All you have to do is carefully deselct all the internet connection options.

If you're interested, you can download it from Oldversion.com


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Just finished pc...You really have to pay attention to detail when installing..


----------



## dalereis (Oct 24, 2002)

I hated using Real Player as it tries to completely take over your computer, but I did have an occasional need for it. Then I found on the LangaList a reference to jetAudio which I downloaded and now use to listen to real player files. It's a free download at jetAudio.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

I think it must have been the way tou set it up. all i did was uncheck all the defaults for the player and remove it from msconfig and its working great. The site i wanted it for , i can now view and windows media player is still default player.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 20, 2003)

See how I am Motherboard? I still refer to Real One as Real Player .



> _Originally posted by dalereis:_
> * Then I found on the LangaList a reference to jetAudio which I downloaded and now use to listen to real player files. It's a free download at jetAudio. *


Looks like a nice program. I'd never heard of it before.


----------



## Bvr01Fvr (Aug 10, 2002)

Real One Player sucks and I don't have it because of the *HEAVY INTENSE* spamming and spying it does! It really reminds me a lot of AOL. Wait...*it is AOL*!!!:down:


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

From what i've seen you can change the options in preferences bvr.


----------



## Bvr01Fvr (Aug 10, 2002)

Ya I know! But I uninstalled the software because no matter what, it constantly popped up an add asking me to pay them a monthly fee when I didn't even use it except to watch the odd video clip because it was the only option available.

If anyone is going to use it, the custom install is most definitly the best way to go! Otherwise you will end up with a whole mess of things to clean up everywhere including the registry because of all the add ons they don't tell you about!


----------



## Alaska (Jun 20, 2003)

I just did a Google search with the term "RealOne Spyware" and came up with a lot of dislike for RealOne, some post mentioned it having Gator spyware. I have Ad-aware and Spybot but never found Gator ever on my computer. I think Spybot may have found something in reference to RealOne, if I remember correctly, but it was something I had disabled a long time ago.



> _Originally posted by Bvr01Fvr:_
> *Ya I know! But I uninstalled the software because no matter what, it constantly popped up an add asking me to pay them a monthly fee when I didn't even use it except to watch the odd video clip because it was the only option available.*


Yea, that's probably the 'Message Center' thing it took me a while to figure out how to disable, don't remember now how I did it but I never messed with the registry, it was some setting somewhere.

Some people have success with RealPlayer and RealOne and others don't, kind of reminds me of how people feel about QuickTime.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

i didn't get a lick of spyware. I have and ran spybot as well as adaware . In addition i have spyware blaster protecting my pc as well.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by motherboard:_
> *i didn't get a lick of spyware. I have and ran spybot as well as adaware . In addition i have spyware blaster protecting my pc as well. *


Then I don't know what they are talking about as far as Gator spyware goes. Like you said in an earlier post if you pay attention during install (I don't know that I did) and go to 'Tools>Preferences' and 'Msconfig', you can pretty much well tame RealOne or RealPlayer. I've had one version or other of RealPlayer on this computer for two and a half years.
Having said that, I'm not going to knock someone who doesn't like it, or use it. There is plenty of software out there that others have had success with that I haven't.


----------



## Bvr01Fvr (Aug 10, 2002)

QuickTime has a bad habit of starting up when the computer boots. I kept unchecking the box in MSCONFIG and it kept reconfiguring itself to start up at the system boot. I finaly went into the registry and deleted a couple of keys and it solved my problem!


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

It like you said alaska , not every system responds the same to software. I may use norton firewall and go for years problem free but your system may crash every other week because of it. I guess everyone has the right to thier own opinion and thats good. That is what makes this place soo good.


----------



## Bvr01Fvr (Aug 10, 2002)

Check this link  out!!!


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes it says the problem is with the default configuration. If you watched closely while configuring then those problems don't exist.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Realplayer:

In the past I have had realplayer not want to let go of file associations once you allow it to have them. This time I have not allowed it any associations except its own.

After installing Realplayer 8 I ran Spybot, HijackThis and Startup list. Realplayer 8 passed all tests, not showing a single unwanted change to my system.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bvr01Fvr:_
> *Check this link  out!!! *


Thanks for the link. If someone has RealOne (I don't know about RealPlayer, it's been so long since I had it installed) and goes to "Tools>Preferences>Connection>Internet Settings" and unchecks every box (about six boxes total) they should be safe from worry over this concern.

BTW, I like Steve Gibson's web-site.


----------



## Chas521 (Sep 3, 2003)

How do you remove the stinking Message Center from popping up?

Charles


----------



## Alaska (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chas521:_
> *How do you remove the stinking Message Center from popping up?*


I posted the below reply to another thread. Instead of directing you to that thread I will just paste that reply here:

****************************************************

"In RealOne, probably the same for RealPlayer also:
Go to *Tools>Preferences>Automatic Services*, in automatic services uncheck what you do not want. And directly under automatic services is *AutoUpdate*, you can uncheck that, too.

Also in the *Preferences* box look under *Connection>Internet Settings*, I like to keep all of the boxes in there unchecked."

****************************************************

If you do all of the above that should kill the messenger center and more. 

After all of that you will find that "*realevent*" still connects to the internet. I only found out last night how to deal with that little item. On the below web site, which is primarily about Windows Me, only look for the paragraph lableled *RealAudio* the rest of the web page has nothing to do with this. Instead of creating the folder named Saved some web sites just suggest renaming realevent.exe to realevent.old.

*The web site:* http://nonspiritual.com/fix.htm


----------



## Chas521 (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks a great deal, Alaska. I did everything you suggested and now I'll wait to see if I see that Message Center again


----------

